# FAQs updated for Jan 2013



## Setite (Sep 18, 2009)

MadCowCrazy: Updated FAQs for Jan 2013


Just saw this is posted already.

http://www.games-workshop.com/MEDIA_CustomProductCatalog/m2960142a_Dark_Angels_v1.0A_JANUARY13.pdf


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

All fairly minor changes except the Dark Angels Veteran Squad upgrades. That's borderline half the options they have.

Some good calls though, giving Azzy a bolt pistol, limiting DW/RW Command Champions to one per army, allowing non-transport Land raiders to have DW vehicle and adding the Chaplain character from DV into the book.


----------



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

They probably should have taken longer to double-check and proofread their latest book ... oh, wait, GW doesn't employ any lectors at all (maybe that collides with their market strategies as well ...).

Pityful that a book has to be FAQ'ed four days after its release already. I'd bite my ass if I had shelled out my shinies for the limited edition .... that's truely limited.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Soooo many corrections and updates...

GW claims to provide a premium product but the quality of their codicies is just abysmal...


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Huh, the vast majority of those slight changes are actually in my copy of the codex. Perhaps it was just a bad print and the FAQ went up so fast because they caught the error fast enough?


----------



## paolodistruggiuova (Feb 24, 2010)

A couple interesting changes for Chaos:
- Noise marines can now take 1 Blastmaster per 5models, 2 at 10+
- Heldrake has 360° shooting arc

I'm quite happy with the Noise change, I prefer to spend 125pts for a fearless troop with a good weapon to keep my objective than paying 100 for a shitty troop without any weapon (20cultists ) or 150+ for 10marines without atsknf


----------



## Karyudo-DS (Nov 7, 2009)

MadCowCrazy said:


> Soooo many corrections and updates...
> 
> GW claims to provide a premium product but the quality of their codicies is just abysmal...


But the covers are amazing and you know that we only judge books by that.

It is incredibly silly that half those "changes" are adding gear to the army list that are actually on the unit pages in the first place.

I'm not sure it's just the codicies though really. Azrael's Trait change affects two pages according to this FAQ but he isn't even on the second page at all oddly...(he's on the one before it).



darkreever said:


> Huh, the vast majority of those slight changes are actually in my copy of the codex. Perhaps it was just a bad print and the FAQ went up so fast because they caught the error fast enough?


No idea, the DA Veterans lists changing the first four options but only the third one is different for me. Really starting to wish I could send my book in for an updated copy or something with all the tiny changes. It's just silly to throw out proof reading because you can update stupid iBooks any time you want.



paolodistruggiuova said:


> I'm quite happy with the Noise change, I prefer to spend 125pts for a fearless troop with a good weapon to keep my objective than paying 100 for a shitty troop without any weapon (20cultists ) or 150+ for 10marines without atsknf


You're doing it wrong! You're supposed to spam 35 model cultist squads!


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

MadCowCrazy said:


> Soooo many corrections and updates...
> 
> GW claims to provide a premium product but the quality of their codicies is just abysmal...


This is a dark day.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Yeah, GW needs some better proofreading and editing for consistency.

Still, Kharn does get his Hatred rerolls, though he still kills people while in challenges; Abby can actually join a marked squad; and Noise Marines get extra Blastmasters. 10 model 2 Blastmaster squads, here we come!


----------



## Routine (Sep 25, 2011)

Interesting, they now allow the Vindicare Assassin's Deadshot rule to overrule the Look Out Sir. Not game changing by any means, but it makes sense


----------



## Majere613 (Oct 14, 2008)

Was chatting with a couple of friends about the whole proof-reading thing today. When you stop to think about it, proof-reading a codex is actually going to be quite tricky.

To take an example from the DA codex, the 'Rapid Fire' rule got left off the rules for the Plasma Talons. The thing is, to catch that mistake the proof reader not only has to notice it, they _have to know it's a mistake._ So, in other words, in order to check the rules the proof-reader already has to know them inside-out. How many of us can say we know even our most regular army's rules that intimately?

You might say that Vetock himself should have proof-read. I'm sure that he did. But the problem with checking your own work, as any writer will tell you, is that it's very easy to read what you know _should_ be there as opposed to what _is_ there.

Anyway, miffed as I am that my nice shiny new Codex needed errata immediately, at least GW turned it around nice and fast. I'm pleased to see a lot of the other changes too, especially the Blastmaster thing (I read the original rule as 1 for a squad of 10, but my burgeoning Emperor's Children warband is not complaining) and the Necron fixes.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Sworn Radical said:


> They probably should have taken longer to double-check and proofread their latest book ... oh, wait, GW doesn't employ any lectors at all (maybe that collides with their market strategies as well ...).
> 
> Pityful that a book has to be FAQ'ed four days after its release already. I'd bite my ass if I had shelled out my shinies for the limited edition .... that's truely limited.


How many of the errata/amendments are actually down to proof reading tho' ?

I'd have said they are matters of clarifying interpretation, not something you can catch from proof reading and quite likely to arise from community feedback. 

You know that thing GW is supposed to ignore ?


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

Perhaps some actual play testing with people who know he rules before they rush to print would catch almost every issue that arises? Maybe even seek the views of their customers pre-print? Crazy idea!


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Complete consolidation of the updates is here btw.


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

slaaneshy said:


> Perhaps some actual play testing with people who know he rules before they rush to print would catch almost every issue that arises? Maybe even seek the views of their customers pre-print? Crazy idea!


But then they would risk leaks of their uber secret plans and risk either looking unprofessional because they didn't meet deadline/expectations or someone might actually be able to plan their purchases with more than a week's warning.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

slaaneshy said:


> Perhaps some actual play testing with people who know he rules before they rush to print would catch almost every issue that arises? Maybe even seek the views of their customers pre-print? Crazy idea!


Why ?

Unless you test on the entire population, doesn't matter what happens here will always be something. They do play test with a select group and get the feedback from there.

FAQ's are some of the best customer support I have ever seen. There are very few products you can buy that are backed up as well as these.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

The last Black Templar change is an interesting one.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Necrosis said:


> The last Black Templar change is an interesting one.


Which one and why ?


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Magpie_Oz said:


> Which one and why ?


The one that says they use the regular space marine vechile stats found in the back of the rule book.


----------



## The Sturk (Feb 3, 2012)

I was talking with my Tau friend and we both agree that the Seeker Missile requiring a 6+ to hit is a bad call. You already have to get a 6+ to hit with the Markerlight, so it makes it a 1/36 chance to hit with the Seeker Missile.

I'm ok with the Necron FAQ's. I always played Deathmarks as 1 mark per squad, so that doesn't really hurt my playstyle.


----------



## Karyudo-DS (Nov 7, 2009)

Orochi said:


> ...and adding the Chaplain character from DV into the book.


Had to double check my book here but this is actually confusing me here. The FAQ seems to say to replace the stock Zealot rule with his own "Litanies" but his rule is literally Preferred Enemy C:SM...which Inner Circle already grants him (and has Fearless). So he basically just flat out looses Hatred for the same price? Am I reading it wrong?


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

little bit thrown by the old zogwart ruling at the top of page 5. seems to make warpheads useless 1/3 of the time or if not, the most random faq on earth... ??? i mean that came out of nowhere.


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

Can some clarify that I read the rulebook FAQ correct, so now I can't wound models out of weapon range even if one model is in range?

Same goes for the CSM FAQ, dark apostles can become a psyker if they take the scroll of magnus and get a power?


----------



## Routine (Sep 25, 2011)

^Thats the way I read it. So apparently, blasts can scatter and kill, but bullets are powerless beyond the effective firing range of the gun

This would make wound pool choice important for a unit with several different ranges on their guns. For example, if you have some storm-bolters and some heavy bolters, you'd want to make the opponent deal with the storm-bolters first, hopefully killing the guys within range, and then move on to the longer-ranged heavy bolters to kill the guys the stormbolters cant reach.

(not that I use Heavy bolters much, this is just a hypothetical illustration) :grin:


----------



## Madden (Jan 22, 2012)

Yes take a unit of flamers, fire one with warp fire (18" range) then shoot the rest as breath of chaos so the breath gets the extra range upto 18 as it says units weapons, the same applies to any unit with multi template weapons you now need to keep a longer ranged weapon around so that you don't just kill whats under the template range.

I hope this makes sense.


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

Arcane said:


> But then they would risk leaks of their uber secret plans and risk either looking unprofessional because they didn't meet deadline/expectations or someone might actually be able to plan their purchases with more than a week's warning.


Case in point: Paizo playtests their Pathfinder products and got consumer feedback on the Core Rulebook. You know what the result is? An enjoyable and relatively inexpensive (compared to GW, especially) gaming experience.

and Plastics being as expensive as they are under GW? Makes ZERO sense. If Reaper can produce 30mm plastic men for $2 a pop, why can't GW make them for at least $3.50?


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Because GW product still sells. The price will continue to climb until it stops selling.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Adramalech said:


> Case in point: Paizo playtests their Pathfinder products and got consumer feedback on the Core Rulebook. You know what the result is? An enjoyable and relatively inexpensive (compared to GW, especially) gaming experience.
> 
> and Plastics being as expensive as they are under GW? Makes ZERO sense. If Reaper can produce 30mm plastic men for $2 a pop, why can't GW make them for at least $3.50?


Bit like 40k when it was the size and market share of Pathfinder, a looooooong time ago.


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

scscofield said:


> Because GW product still sells. The price will continue to climb until it stops selling.


Extra profits mean shit all for a working business model if you sacrifice the genuine loyalty and love of your consumers to obtain them.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Adramalech said:


> Extra profits mean shit all for a working business model if you sacrifice the genuine loyalty and love of your consumers to obtain them.


The sales figures indicate that this is not the case tho'

If you want to know what feedback GW puts most credence in follow this link:

http://au.finance.yahoo.com/echarts...n;ohlcvalues=0;logscale=off;source=undefined;


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

Magpie_Oz said:


> Bit like 40k when it was the size and market share of Pathfinder, a looooooong time ago.


Size and Market share of Pathfinder? Well, considering how much more widely PF is marketed in the continental United States, I find it hard to believe that GW is all that much bigger, to the point where they can't maintain the same integrity as Paizo Publishing, LLC.

But, if you'd like to provide me with some data as to how much bigger GW is I'll be glad to believe that they have an excuse.



Magpie_Oz said:


> The sales figures indicate that this is not the case tho'
> 
> If you want to know what feedback GW puts most credence in follow this link:
> 
> http://au.finance.yahoo.com/echarts...n;ohlcvalues=0;logscale=off;source=undefined;


And yet, there is no Data for Paizo Publishing, LLC that I was able to find. So no comparison can be made.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Pathfinder isnt the same style game though. Pathfinder does well because WoC pissed off their d&d fanbase with 4th ed.


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

scscofield said:


> Pathfinder isnt the same style game though. Pathfinder does well because WoC pissed off their d&d fanbase with 4th ed.


The style of the game hardly matters where being good to your people is concerned, don't you think?


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Adramalech said:


> Size and Market share of Pathfinder? Well, considering how much more widely PF is marketed in the continental United States, I find it hard to believe that GW is all that much bigger, to the point where they can't maintain the same integrity as Paizo Publishing, LLC.
> 
> But, if you'd like to provide me with some data as to how much bigger GW is I'll be glad to believe that they have an excuse.
> 
> And yet, there is no Data for Paizo Publishing, LLC that I was able to find. So no comparison can be made.


You're kidding right? The simple fact that I can't buy Pathfinder in my town yet GW has a shop here is more than evidence enough.
Were is the list of world wide Piazo Publishing shops ? GW's is immense and covers the globe.


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

Magpie_Oz said:


> You're kidding right?
> Were is the list of world wide Piazo Publishing shops ?
> GW's is immense and covers the globe.


They don't need shops when they can Market most of their products through Barnes & Noble, Books-a-Million, and Amazon.com directly. ^.^ Not to mention how happily the FLGS's carry their stuff.

4/7 FLGS's I've been to sold both GW products (solely 40k in two cases) and Paizo products. the other 3 only carried Paizo products.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Adramalech said:


> They don't need shops when they can Market most of their products through Barnes & Noble, Books-a-Million, and Amazon.com directly. ^.^ Not to mention how happily the FLGS's carry their stuff.
> 
> 4/7 FLGS's I've been to sold both GW products (solely 40k in two cases) and Paizo products. the other 3 only carried Paizo products.


Point is my FLGS doesn't yet there are two here who carry GW stuff plus the GW shop itself. This is the case throughout Oz.

Edit: From a Dakka review of the 2008 Games Workshop AGM minutes "a PriceWaterhouseCooper market-analysis had ascribed Games Workshop 94% of market share in the wargaming hobby market."


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Doesn't matter what I think. GW doesn't ask me for advice.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Don't get wrong I like and play pathfinder. I just also accept that GW does what they want. When GW goes beyond what I am willing to accept I will stop buying.


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

Magpie_Oz said:


> Point is my FLGS doesn't yet there are two here who carry GW stuff plus the GW shop itself. This is the case throughout Oz.


That's two FLGS in ONE TOWN versus seven FLGS in two towns (two sprawling state capitals and their suburbs would be a more accurate wording, actually). I have a larger test group, therefore my information is likely more accurate.

But, since there are obvious environmental differences between our experiences and you have not provided any proof that Paizo is smaller by a large enough margin, I have to say that we're at a stalemate and discontinue this argument.



scscofield said:


> Don't get wrong I like and play pathfinder. I just also accept that GW does what they want. When GW goes beyond what I am willing to accept I will stop buying.


I'm not going to buy their books anymore, or play their games, but I might purchase the occasional model provided it doesn't cost me more than $25 (which is ten times what it would cost me to buy most of Reaper's Bones products, just FYI)


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Does it really matter who is bigger?

There is many companies bigger and smaller than GW. How they treat their customers really means nothing, GW doesn't ask them for advice either.


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

scscofield said:


> Does it really matter who is bigger?
> 
> There is many companies bigger and smaller than GW. How they treat their customers really means nothing, GW doesn't ask them for advice either.


My point is, it'd be nice if games workshop maybe gave some thought to how their practices affect their customers instead of being greedy, and were honest instead of shamelessly self-promoting.

I merely use Paizo's Pathfinder RPG (I would have used WotC's MtG card game, but tempers seem to run high when that game is mentioned except in passing) as a means of illustrating the contrast.

Now, back on topic: Dark Eldar got some nice ap2 updates and other things that help them out slightly. I'd be jazzed if I hadn't sworn off 40k because of how obscenely expensive it is.


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

Adramalech said:


> Case in point: Paizo playtests their Pathfinder products and got consumer feedback on the Core Rulebook. You know what the result is? An enjoyable and relatively inexpensive (compared to GW, especially) gaming experience.
> 
> and Plastics being as expensive as they are under GW? Makes ZERO sense. If Reaper can produce 30mm plastic men for $2 a pop, why can't GW make them for at least $3.50?


Probably a lot of entropy and waste making production costs inflated. I mean, look at how ridiculously long it takes them to write a 100 page book. Imagine how successful Steven King would be if he wrote at that rate... Steven Who? 

Met some of the people with Reaper lately at a con and they were very nice... looking forward to their new line as I've enjoyed their products for many years before GW's.


----------



## EmbraCraig (Jan 19, 2009)

Adramalech said:


> My point is, it'd be nice if games workshop maybe gave some thought to how their practices affect their customers instead of being greedy, and were honest instead of shamelessly self-promoting.
> 
> I merely use Paizo's Pathfinder RPG (I would have used WotC's MtG card game, but tempers seem to run high when that game is mentioned except in passing) as a means of illustrating the contrast.
> 
> Now, back on topic: Dark Eldar got some nice ap2 updates and other things that help them out slightly. I'd be jazzed if I hadn't sworn off 40k because of how obscenely expensive it is.


Although for comparing two hobby products, M:TG is a much closer comparison to a wargame than the RPGs are. For an RPG, if you want to play cheaply then you can quite happily only buy 1 book and this'll give you years of enjoyment.

For a CCG or a minis game, sure you can buy the first 2 player boxed set, and this'll be how most people get started. Even a big chunk of the vets will buy them for the minis/cards/updated rules that are inside. But anyone who plays even semi-regularly will spend a lot over the next few years topping up, adding the latest releases and finding the best combos to use together.

The advantage of playing or producing card games, of course, is that it's much cheaper and easier to print cards than it is to cast minis, and the price of card hasn't rocketed over the last 10 years... both plastic and metal have (one of the reasons WoTC stopped producing D&D minis, for example - the margins on them were no good for the numbers they were selling).

As to the FAQs, well none of my armies really got touched other than seeker missiles being back to being sucky. That's just a return to the old 5th edition position of them, so while it's dissappointing to lose the only anti-air we had, I'm sure it'll get sorted with the new codex if that's meant to be the middle of the year.


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

EmbraCraig said:


> Although for comparing two hobby products, M:TG is a much closer comparison to a wargame than the RPGs are. For an RPG, if you want to play cheaply then you can quite happily only buy 1 book and this'll give you years of enjoyment.
> 
> For a CCG or a minis game, sure you can buy the first 2 player boxed set, and this'll be how most people get started. Even a big chunk of the vets will buy them for the minis/cards/updated rules that are inside. But anyone who plays even semi-regularly will spend a lot over the next few years topping up, adding the latest releases and finding the best combos to use together.
> 
> ...


The comparison is the cost of GW's books versus Paizo's books, and the cost of GW's plastic miniatures Versus reaper's plastic miniatures. Of course you have to take the difference in materials into account (Reaper's vinyl plastic versus GW's rigid, gray plastic[could someone tell me what it is, precisely? I'm curious now]), and the volume of those materials, but GW miniatures are still disproportionately more expensive, even though making the plastic injection molds costs the same for both companies (and anyone will tell you that 95% of the cost of making plastics is the injection mold) (IIRC they're something like $10,000 each, but I would imagine GW recovers that almost immediately upon the release of the new product they had to buy the injection molds for)

$50 gets you 576 pages of text and pictures printed on ~288 pages of paper, in a hardback book from paizo. Comparatively, $50 gets you 108 pages of text and pictures printed on 54 pages of paper, in a hardback book from GW.

See where I'm going with this?


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Then sell your shit and quit. The constant bitching about this shit is old. GW will do what they want, your option as a customer is to buy or not. Other companies practices and prices are not GW. Crying bitching whining about it on forums does nothing to change this fact


Edit: you keep talking about Pazio, how many Pazio only physical store fronts do they have? That reason alone is a large enough reason for major price differences. Do I think GW should do those stores? Yes/ no. They are cool but I am in the US so there isn't the presence like overseas.


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

scscofield said:


> Then sell your shit and quit. The constant bitching about this shit is old. GW will do what they want, your option as a customer is to buy or not. Other companies practices and prices are not GW. Crying bitching whining about it on forums does nothing to change this fact
> 
> 
> Edit: you keep talking about Pazio, how many Pazio only physical store fronts do they have? That reason alone is a large enough reason for major price differences. Do I think GW should do those stores? Yes/ no. They are cool but I am in the US so there isn't the presence like overseas.


Are you illiterate, or do you just not read before responding mindlessly?

EDIT: Oh, you're a New Yorker. Well, that explains quite a bit.

EDIT2: I'm done here. Don't bother responding.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Lawl aye western new york a good 6 hrs from the city.


You have spent the last couple pages whining about how GW isn't Pazio. Did I miss anything? 

Doing book to book, model to model price comparisons means jack shit. They are not the same style of company at all.


----------



## EmbraCraig (Jan 19, 2009)

Adramalech said:


> The comparison is the cost of GW's books versus Paizo's books, and the cost of GW's plastic miniatures Versus reaper's plastic miniatures. Of course you have to take the difference in materials into account (Reaper's vinyl plastic versus GW's rigid, gray plastic[could someone tell me what it is, precisely? I'm curious now]), and the volume of those materials, but GW miniatures are still disproportionately more expensive, even though making the plastic injection molds costs the same for both companies (and anyone will tell you that 95% of the cost of making plastics is the injection mold) (IIRC they're something like $10,000 each, but I would imagine GW recovers that almost immediately upon the release of the new product they had to buy the injection molds for)
> 
> $50 gets you 576 pages of text and pictures printed on ~288 pages of paper, in a hardback book from paizo. Comparatively, $50 gets you 108 pages of text and pictures printed on 54 pages of paper, in a hardback book from GW.
> 
> See where I'm going with this?


A chunk of this is because Paizo released their rules based on a core license from D&D 3.5 that says they need to make the base of the rules available as a free download, and that others can publish them for free online. The books are great, but they do need to compete against themselves in that regard.

And I wont be able to make a comparison between Reaper plastics vs GW plastics until my kickstarter stuff arrives in a couple of months. Even assuming that the quality is the same though, GW has the advantage of multi part, posable kits with lots of options - most of the Reaper plastics are single minis, which are either a single pose or a few related minis in a few different poses. Fine for my D&D games, but I wouldn't be able to build an army out of them without feeling like I'd stepped back a good few years. Likewise Mantic etc - yep, decent minis, they're a bit cheaper, but the moulds aren't quite so good and there definitely aren't as many options.

The only mini company that I've personally came across so far who are on a par quality wise is PP. Their prices aren't a million miles apart, and PP still don't have a mass of options in a lot of their kits.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

How did FAQ's become a shit fight about a small "also ran" miniatures company and how rooted GW is?

Honestly I am over every thread being hijacked by this crap.


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

Adramalech said:


> Are you illiterate, or do you just not read before responding mindlessly?
> 
> EDIT: Oh, you're a New Yorker. Well, that explains quite a bit.
> 
> EDIT2: I'm done here. Don't bother responding.


Unfortunately this is the sentiment you will run into a lot, GW apologists that try and explain away many aspects of the company which are not positive. That or people who just say "GW doesn't care about your opinion (either do I) so just quit and shut up." as if you have no valid ground to state your displeasure with the company.

Your earlier point about books and mold costs makes sense. The difference is cost is silly... (but here come the apologists to explain it away). At the very least GW has been stepping up the quality of their minis which makes up for some of the cost increase, but that doesn't help those of us who's older armies have models from the 90s and are paying as much for a squad or special weapon as a brand new Dark Angels player would.



EmbraCraig said:


> A chunk of this is because Paizo released their rules based on a core license from D&D 3.5 that says they need to make the base of the rules available as a free download, and that others can publish them for free online. The books are great, but they do need to compete against themselves in that regard.
> 
> And I wont be able to make a comparison between Reaper plastics vs GW plastics until my kickstarter stuff arrives in a couple of months. Even assuming that the quality is the same though, GW has the advantage of multi part, posable kits with lots of options - most of the Reaper plastics are single minis, which are either a single pose or a few related minis in a few different poses. Fine for my D&D games, but I wouldn't be able to build an army out of them without feeling like I'd stepped back a good few years. Likewise Mantic etc - yep, decent minis, they're a bit cheaper, but the moulds aren't quite so good and there definitely aren't as many options.
> 
> The only mini company that I've personally came across so far who are on a par quality wise is PP. Their prices aren't a million miles apart, and PP still don't have a mass of options in a lot of their kits.


You must be a Space Marine player because a good many of GWs models which cost twice or three times as much as a plastic Reaper mini are no more multipart or posable. Have you bought any of their Crudcast models? You pay almost 20 dollars for a recast of an old metal figure which was sculpted 15 years ago, has few if any weapon options and often has mold issues like bubbles or tons of flash. 

Yes, GW's multi part plastic gits are great. I really loved the Grey Knight kits, but the rest of their line isn't up to snuff and is just as expensive.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

scscofield said:


> Then sell your shit and quit. The constant bitching about this shit is old. GW will do what they want, your option as a customer is to buy or not. Other companies practices and prices are not GW. Crying bitching whining about it on forums does nothing to change this fact.


I'm sorry are people not allowed to complain about GW? Are people not allowed to compare it to other products? Are you mad that people complain about GW? Maybe you should take a look at your own avatar.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Since this is a thread about GW faqs and not about Pazio prices..... No, go start another GW has fucked me thread so you can all whine together.

Back to the topic:

The Heldrake and Noise Marine changes have my game group muttering.

The SW scout change makes them more unappealing for me.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

scscofield said:


> Since this is a thread about GW faqs and not about Pazio prices..... No, go start another GW has fucked me thread so you can all whine together.
> 
> Back to the topic:
> 
> ...


Just in time to save it from being locked I reckon.


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

Arcane said:


> Unfortunately this is the sentiment you will run into a lot, GW apologists that try and explain away many aspects of the company which are not positive. That or people who just say "GW doesn't care about your opinion (either do I) so just quit and shut up." as if you have no valid ground to state your displeasure with the company.
> 
> Your earlier point about books and mold costs makes sense. The difference is cost is silly... (but here come the apologists to explain it away). At the very least GW has been stepping up the quality of their minis which makes up for some of the cost increase, but that doesn't help those of us who's older armies have models from the 90s and are paying as much for a squad or special weapon as a brand new Dark Angels player would.


No, he's right in the regard that this should be a separate topic, and I do feel bad about derailing the FAQ thread so badly :\ 

But let's discuss the FAQ's instead. Incubi having what are essentially power axes without being unwieldy? Hell yeah.


----------

